# Cleaning Cyc Chicago



## Call911 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a place ok Chicago that will clean a cyc ASAP? We had one badly stained during a show and need it for next week. Thanks.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 18, 2012)

Better look into renting, because if your cyc is stained, not just dirty, there's no guarantee it will come clean, and even if it will, I doubt you ca get it done in time. I don't know anyone in Chicago that cleans soft goods but try contacting either
Reed Rigging Reed Rigging Inc. 

or The Chicago Flyhouse, 

Chicago Flyhouse Inc
2925 W Carroll Ave
· Chicago
· (773) 533-1590

I don't think either of them does the cleaning, but they will probably know if anyone in the Chicago area does do that.


----------



## Footer (Mar 18, 2012)

Grandstage might be able to pull this off. They do have a fairly large drapery house and they do fire treatment. 

Grand Stage Company


----------



## len (Mar 18, 2012)

+1 on all three. I deal with Dennis at Grand Stage most of the time, but I don't know if soft goods is his area of expertise.

You might also try Chicago Spotlight. In the alternative, maybe contact Dazian, Sew What, or Rose for a rental.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 19, 2012)

If you get something cleaned it will also need to be retreated afterwards since you'll likely be washing off all flame retardants. Just keep that in mind too


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish (Mar 19, 2012)

American Drapery Cleaners and Flameproof 

American Drapery Cleaners & Flameproofer Inc - Chicago, IL, 60618 - Citysearch

Never used them but they were recommended to me by a friend


----------

